# Question about a company's Apprentice training program



## MagicStripperXXL (Oct 11, 2020)

So just started at a company called Strada Electric & Security with their 17 week on-site paid ($10 an hr. / Unpaid 80 mile drive round trip personal vehicle mon - fri) training program. They call it a one of a kind apprenticeship program for electricians, there's nowhere on the internet that an apprenticeship can be obtained within 17 weeks, nor will anyone at this company can give a direct answer to this claim. So was wanting to ask you guys (actual licensed electricians) is this a marketing scheme for cheap electrical work training on their companies product installation, or is this really outlandish statement real? This training is for their later rough & trim work order job (piece work). Oh and here is their apprentice program claim website 

Thank you guys for taking the time to read this, just wanting to make sense of what their providing with in this training to apprenticeship.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Who recognizes the training? Only this Strada company? That would make it one-of-a-kind for sure. Check with your trades authority to see if its an accredited program.

My apprenticeship schooling was the standard 10 weeks per year; 40 weeks total. (Not the format where you take a longer trade-skills program prior to becoming an apprentice.)


----------



## MagicStripperXXL (Oct 11, 2020)

I feel as though this "apprenticeship" is no more than a training program on their residential product wiring installations. Basically how a satelite or cable company would train you on the methods of installation of their products. As far as I can tell it's just new home wiring installations in repetition getting paid sq ft for rough and trim work orders, no trouble shooting or repair training just pre packed home wiring kits and trim kits. I think that doesn't even scratch the surface to what knowledge an apprentice should know. Oh and their trainers are only trainers there are no journeyman, masters, or licensed electricians within our branch to even be accredited.

And thank you for the time and advice you've given me, really trying to get to the bottom of this whatever they offer because I turned down a $21 an hr promotion to start this apprenticeship and have a career I can be proud about.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

If you can handle the $10 and they will pay you more than the $21 you turned down, jump on it. It’s nothing that will be recognized outside of Strada unless a competitor of theirs will accept it.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I hate to break it to you magic but your not being trained to be a electrician because the company doesn't require a electrician.
The company requires someone who understands networks and electronics. 

Now before you get upset you need to ask yourself what is a electrician. If you think that all electricians are great at trouble shooting electrical equipment and can work with anything from high voltage overhead, industrial motors, wiring homes you will be sadly mistaken. 
I honestly think you would be a fool to turn down this opportunity. The training will never get you a residential electricians job but it could open some door's into the industrial electrician/instrument tech field.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

I would not call this an apprentice program, most require around 8000 work hours and 1200 hours of school. 
But if it gives you experience in electric take it, for at least the 17 weeks so you have completed some type of formal training. THEN look for a real program, but this training shows your interest.

Good luck
Cowboy


----------

